# Dudley holiday snaps



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The journey down was a little cramped - my son is in there somewhere!


Mornings in the van


Cool ice cream (oops, don't look at that rust!)


Now if I was brave enough to swim across I could get those noisy gulls!


Just posing


Now where did that jellyfish go? 


Cockerpoo or Dr. Who monster?!






Then when we dig here we can make the chair collapse....!




Last day, enjoying watching the world go by...


Not really added any that show the beauty of Cornwall but guess this is plenty anyway!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Absolutely amazing photos! His face in the van is priceless and the sun set photo is awesome! Your son is adorable. Looks like you had a wonderful time. Thank you for sharing. (I was having Dudley withdrawal) 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have a lovely close up of his head on a pillow will add later for you Donna, must go and take the poor boy out now, I am neglecting him while I am on here saying I love my Cockapoo!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Dudley is just so gorgeous. By the way the sun glasses suit him


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

What lovely pictures can't get enough of them.
I can't get over how alike Dudley and Poppy are coat colouring and texture. Their facial expressions as well. I shall have to get a photo of her standing as they all seem to be of her sitting or laying down.xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What beautiful photos, looks like you had a brilliant time, Dudley is so gorgeous.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Great photos Dawn, I don't think we are bothered about shots of Cornwall so long as we get to see Dudley having a great time !!! X x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Fabulous photos Dawn!
Dudley is such a character with attitude. A great chum for your son
I love the sea shots of him, just brilliant!
If ever there was a dog born to run with a boy and get into mischief..it has to be Dudley

Val


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice pictures my favorite is the one with the sunglasses and the ice cream how cute


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a wonderful holiday your boys obviously had the best time


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous where to start, didnt spot your son to start with lol, love the surfing shot, the one of you and Dudley looking out of the van and your son and Dudley at sunset well that's just wonderful..... Great photos, obviously great holiday, great memories xxxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pics of dudleys holiday. Hope you enjoyed it too!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wOW! GREAT PICS!!! looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I think you should investigate cloning Dudley - we all want one!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Weaktea said:


> I think you should investigate cloning Dudley - we all want one!


Ha - guess its a shame i had his bits off really wasn't it? At our second campsite there were so many people that fell in love with him, one lady said 'ah Dudley, the dog who is making everyone want a dog', nobody knew my name but they all knew Dudley's!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Dawn they're fabulous!! Each one I kept thinking"ooh that's my favourite..... No wait, this one is my favourite..... O hang on, Dudley in sunglasses, that's my favourite!!"

I love them all  

Completely unrelated.... Do you have a record of how big Dudley was at 7 months? I want to see if Tilly is keeping up! She is now 11.2kg and just over 16 inches. She'll be 7 months on Sunday xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love the Dr. Who Monster one....but they are all wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brill brill photos! Looks fabulous. Love the van and everyone looks to be thoroughly enjoying themselves including the gorgeous Dudley!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks all, Lottie will check records and let you know.


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, I am in complete state of envy now  The van, the dog, the idyllic holiday in one of my favourite places.....I'm so jealous!!

Looks like you all had a fantastic time


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Phenomenal photos!! They really capture the moment and Dudley's character. Wonderful!! You make us want to go to Cornwall again x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab photos Dawn. In one of them it looks like Dudley is digging the sand out from underneath the chair. Roo (and sometimes Obi) does exactly the same thing! They have a huge beach to dog and where do they choose? Right under your chair, so it falls in the hole! Lol


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

Omg dawn its my barney !!! I cannot believe how similar they are x i showed the girls and they asked who the boy was with barney !!! They must both take after Chicco x i have no camera at the mo and all my photos are on my phone which i cant upload either x lovely pics x hope you are well x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What really fantastic photos Dawn....you all look to have had a ball...most of all Dudley 

I'd love to take Molly to Cornwall one day....

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> What really fantastic photos Dawn....you all look to have had a ball...most of all Dudley
> 
> I'd love to take Molly to Cornwall one day....
> 
> xxx


We"ll all just gate crash Clare next time she's there xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> We"ll all just gate crash Clare next time she's there xx


Sounds good to me!!! 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Fab photos Dawn. In one of them it looks like Dudley is digging the sand out from underneath the chair. Roo (and sometimes Obi) does exactly the same thing! They have a huge beach to dog and where do they choose? Right under your chair, so it falls in the hole! Lol


Yes that is exactly what he was doing, he is funny, if we dropped a large stone on the sand he immediately started digging around it, trouble is he is quite reactive and you only had to wriggle your toes in the sand and he lept on them digging!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

helenboden said:


> Omg dawn its my barney !!! I cannot believe how similar they are x i showed the girls and they asked who the boy was with barney !!! They must both take after Chicco x i have no camera at the mo and all my photos are on my phone which i cant upload either x lovely pics x hope you are well x


Ha, would love to see him Helen, hope is all going well with you. as you can see I finally cut dudley's coat a bit shorter (only recently), although I probably should have taken more off as it took 2 day's grooming to get the knots out!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Great pictures of Dudley. We are going to Cornwall in September for two weeks right next to porth beach, we are taking the boys it will be Georges first proper holiday in the caravan, he had a weekend and was such a good boy making lots of friends. Can't wait there will be six dogs, one toddler and ten adults there get more of us each year haha. Five weeks today and we will all be on our way can't wait to see george on the beach with all his friends (he's yet to meet the girl doggies)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Great pictures of Dudley. We are going to Cornwall in September for two weeks right next to porth beach, we are taking the boys it will be Georges first proper holiday in the caravan, he had a weekend and was such a good boy making lots of friends. Can't wait there will be six dogs, one toddler and ten adults there get more of us each year haha. Five weeks today and we will all be on our way can't wait to see george on the beach with all his friends (he's yet to meet the girl doggies)


Wow, that sounds as if it will be brilliant fun for all, George will be beside himself with excitement, add if lhe's like Dudley he will be spark out in the evenings when he is shattered.


----------

